# Bellator sets bracket for Featherweights in season two!



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Source



> After announcing all eight competitors for their upcoming season-two featherweight tournament, Bellator Fighting Championship officials today unveiled the brackets for the opening round of the 145-pound tourney.
> 
> The four fights take place April 8 (Bellator 13) and April 15 (Bellator 14).
> 
> ...


WOOT! Looking forward to another Bellator tourny


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is definitely going to be fun. Look out for Shad Lierley, he is a beast.


----------

